# Grassburr and Sandburr control



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey haymakers, I've been given the opportunity to have access to a field and it has a lot of burrs in it. I was thinking of just cutting it this year before winter then start my herbicide program in early march. They say you have to catch them early, I read this article in the link I posted. Anyone have any other herbicides that will knock them out or ideas?
http://southwestfarmpress.com/growing-top-quality-hay-burgeoning-market


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

pastora 1.5 oz acre made for sandbur control


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just looked up Pastora, it doesn't mention anything about killing bahia grass. Seemed like it was suited for bermuda, I mainly bale bahia haha.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You didn't say that in the original post, if you spray Pastora you will kill Baha'i, msma but not labeled for forage or hay, heck it may kill Bahai too, not sure.


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Talk with the Ag County Agent about the grassbur problem and see what he or she recommends. I have all sand where I live and grassburs have been a problem. I had Pastora put down 2 or 3 years ago and it helped a lot in my coastal bermuda hay meadow. I'm not sure about Bahia grass. Something else may be OK as well. The article was really good. It has been so hot and dry this summer and last summer, irrigation is not an option since your well could run dry. Let us know what you end up doing. Good Luck! Always, Gene


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

will kill bahia grass


----------

